# research sites



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 16, 2016)

I've noticed that a couple of the sites I deal with are getting away from dealing with Mastercard. 

Anyone have any idea why?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 16, 2016)

Maybe because people are slowly realizing what they do is completely illegal? 

Avoid these places hydro. Too hit or miss. Spend the extra dough on some HG and be sure of its quality.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 16, 2016)

Understood POB.

The thing that made me wonder was the fact that they still deal with visa and discover


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 16, 2016)

What I need to do is just try and kick start my own natural test and I won't have to worry about this stuff anymore

#teamnatty


----------

